# Indiana 2016 (Fort Wayne, Indiana) Jun 25-26



## Knut (Jun 6, 2016)

WCA page: https://www.worldcubeassociation.org/competitions/Indiana2016
Competition website: https://www.cubingusa.com/Indiana2016/index.php

So... Is anybody else going? I believe they've got all WCA events happening.


----------



## Loiloiloi (Jun 7, 2016)

I would go if it wasn't 8 hours away, I'd love to actually get an official clock time


----------



## Mikel (Jun 7, 2016)

I would love to if it was 8 hours away. I'd love to get an official clock time.

I'm going and its 8.5 hours away.


----------



## Knut (Jun 9, 2016)

A mere 6 hours here. 
Any goals for the competition?


Spoiler



2x2 - Don't suck
3x3 - Sub-14.5 (Maybe sub-14) avg, make second round (doubtful, but we can always hope.  )
5x5 - Sub-2:30 avg
OH - Sub-35 avg, sub-30 single


----------



## JoshJumble (Jun 13, 2016)

I'm going -- about 3 hours away. I'm hoping to get the following averages:

2x2 - Sub 5
3x3 - Sub 18
4x4 - Sub 1:30
Pyraminx: Sub 10
Skewb: Sub 10


----------



## JoshJumble (Jun 13, 2016)

JoshJumble said:


> I'm going -- about 3 hours away. I'm hoping to get the following averages:
> 
> 2x2 - Sub 5
> 3x3 - Sub 18
> ...


Oh yeah, and OH - Sub 45


----------



## Pryge (Jun 21, 2016)

Goals:
2x2: Beat Brian Johnson
3x3: Beat Brian Johnson
4x4: Beat Brian Johnson
5x5: Beat Brian Johnson
6x6: Beat Brian Johnson
7x7: Beat Brian Johnson
OH: Beat Brian Johnson
BLD: Don't be retarded
FMC: Beat Brian Johnson
Feet: Turn fast
Square-1: Beat Brian Johnson
Pyraminx: Use god powers to make Drew get 2nd
Skewb: Beat Brian Johnson
Megaminx: Burst into tears while competing
Clock: Not dropping it before I finish my solve
MBLD: Don't be retarded pt2


----------



## 4Chan (Jun 21, 2016)

LOL MY DRIVE IS 13 HOURS


----------



## TheDubDubJr (Jun 29, 2016)

I finished making the overall ranking system for Indiana 2016. I decided to do both a Kinch Rank and a Sum of Ranks for the competition. (Sum of Ranks will be in the next post)



Spoiler: Kinch Ranks for Indiana 2016




 Rank  personName  2x2  3x3  4x4  5x5  6x6  7x7  OH  BLD  FMC  Feet  Mega  Pyra  Skewb  Sq-1  Clock  4BLD  5BLD  MBLD  Totals 

[TR1][TD1] 1 [/TD1][TD] Walker Welch [/TD][TD] 76.62 [/TD][TD] 72.31 [/TD][TD] 68.35 [/TD][TD] 79.37 [/TD][TD] 79.50 [/TD][TD] 86.07 [/TD][TD] 87.62 [/TD][TD] 0.00 [/TD][TD] 100.00 [/TD][TD] 89.20 [/TD][TD] 61.47 [/TD][TD] 54.91 [/TD][TD] 62.66 [/TD][TD] 70.26 [/TD][TD] 83.62 [/TD][TD] 56.53 [/TD][TD] 0.00 [/TD][TD] 32.00 [/TD][TD] 1160.48 [/TD][/TR1]
[TR2][TD1] 2 [/TD1][TD] John Brechon [/TD][TD] 52.85 [/TD][TD] 75.64 [/TD][TD] 83.91 [/TD][TD] 100.00 [/TD][TD] 100.00 [/TD][TD] 95.90 [/TD][TD] 84.11 [/TD][TD] 28.66 [/TD][TD] 59.46 [/TD][TD] 57.21 [/TD][TD] 77.90 [/TD][TD] 47.77 [/TD][TD] 54.71 [/TD][TD] 65.18 [/TD][TD] 54.64 [/TD][TD] 48.42 [/TD][TD] 0.00 [/TD][TD] 12.00 [/TD][TD] 1098.37 [/TD][/TR2]
[TR1][TD1] 3 [/TD1][TD] Corey Sakowski [/TD][TD] 48.85 [/TD][TD] 74.72 [/TD][TD] 66.57 [/TD][TD] 77.70 [/TD][TD] 67.43 [/TD][TD] 65.88 [/TD][TD] 73.76 [/TD][TD] 54.03 [/TD][TD] 70.49 [/TD][TD] 0.00 [/TD][TD] 56.28 [/TD][TD] 54.56 [/TD][TD] 56.97 [/TD][TD] 73.89 [/TD][TD] 59.63 [/TD][TD] 100.00 [/TD][TD] 0.00 [/TD][TD] 12.00 [/TD][TD] 1012.77 [/TD][/TR1]
[TR2][TD1] 4 [/TD1][TD] Edward Vakula [/TD][TD] 60.51 [/TD][TD] 76.05 [/TD][TD] 66.06 [/TD][TD] 76.68 [/TD][TD] 63.99 [/TD][TD] 61.77 [/TD][TD] 75.95 [/TD][TD] 13.44 [/TD][TD] 66.67 [/TD][TD] 82.36 [/TD][TD] 59.74 [/TD][TD] 67.57 [/TD][TD] 73.11 [/TD][TD] 78.59 [/TD][TD] 62.13 [/TD][TD] 0.00 [/TD][TD] 0.00 [/TD][TD] 8.00 [/TD][TD] 992.63 [/TD][/TR2]
[TR1][TD1] 5 [/TD1][TD] Blake Thompson [/TD][TD] 61.38 [/TD][TD] 92.06 [/TD][TD] 81.73 [/TD][TD] 90.53 [/TD][TD] 77.29 [/TD][TD] 75.91 [/TD][TD] 70.34 [/TD][TD] 0.00 [/TD][TD] 75.86 [/TD][TD] 0.00 [/TD][TD] 75.72 [/TD][TD] 45.34 [/TD][TD] 66.21 [/TD][TD] 84.96 [/TD][TD] 61.19 [/TD][TD] 0.00 [/TD][TD] 0.00 [/TD][TD] 0.00 [/TD][TD] 958.53 [/TD][/TR1]
[TR2][TD1] 6 [/TD1][TD] Mason Langenderfer [/TD][TD] 59.17 [/TD][TD] 73.37 [/TD][TD] 64.85 [/TD][TD] 72.27 [/TD][TD] 67.14 [/TD][TD] 59.81 [/TD][TD] 71.24 [/TD][TD] 0.00 [/TD][TD] 52.38 [/TD][TD] 100.00 [/TD][TD] 50.51 [/TD][TD] 45.25 [/TD][TD] 100.00 [/TD][TD] 59.66 [/TD][TD] 70.22 [/TD][TD] 0.00 [/TD][TD] 0.00 [/TD][TD] 0.00 [/TD][TD] 945.86 [/TD][/TR2]
[TR1][TD1] 7 [/TD1][TD] Andy Denney [/TD][TD] 84.86 [/TD][TD] 90.56 [/TD][TD] 94.01 [/TD][TD] 89.99 [/TD][TD] 76.25 [/TD][TD] 80.24 [/TD][TD] 65.84 [/TD][TD] 0.00 [/TD][TD] 62.86 [/TD][TD] 0.00 [/TD][TD] 100.00 [/TD][TD] 53.91 [/TD][TD] 67.72 [/TD][TD] 66.13 [/TD][TD] 0.00 [/TD][TD] 0.00 [/TD][TD] 0.00 [/TD][TD] 0.00 [/TD][TD] 932.37 [/TD][/TR1]
[TR2][TD1] 8 [/TD1][TD] Joshua Feran [/TD][TD] 50.59 [/TD][TD] 69.77 [/TD][TD] 64.81 [/TD][TD] 82.38 [/TD][TD] 66.42 [/TD][TD] 79.14 [/TD][TD] 59.07 [/TD][TD] 16.68 [/TD][TD] 64.36 [/TD][TD] 93.35 [/TD][TD] 70.33 [/TD][TD] 53.80 [/TD][TD] 52.23 [/TD][TD] 0.00 [/TD][TD] 100.00 [/TD][TD] 0.00 [/TD][TD] 0.00 [/TD][TD] 2.00 [/TD][TD] 924.95 [/TD][/TR2]
[TR1][TD1] 9 [/TD1][TD] Thompson Clarke [/TD][TD] 62.83 [/TD][TD] 91.14 [/TD][TD] 86.96 [/TD][TD] 84.40 [/TD][TD] 74.58 [/TD][TD] 70.53 [/TD][TD] 100.00 [/TD][TD] 19.18 [/TD][TD] 65.49 [/TD][TD] 0.00 [/TD][TD] 71.42 [/TD][TD] 33.29 [/TD][TD] 36.04 [/TD][TD] 30.32 [/TD][TD] 70.09 [/TD][TD] 0.00 [/TD][TD] 0.00 [/TD][TD] 4.00 [/TD][TD] 900.27 [/TD][/TR1]
[TR2][TD1] 10 [/TD1][TD] James Hildreth [/TD][TD] 44.01 [/TD][TD] 67.56 [/TD][TD] 71.03 [/TD][TD] 97.89 [/TD][TD] 96.19 [/TD][TD] 100.00 [/TD][TD] 91.94 [/TD][TD] 41.06 [/TD][TD] 71.86 [/TD][TD] 0.00 [/TD][TD] 0.00 [/TD][TD] 23.05 [/TD][TD] 48.80 [/TD][TD] 49.02 [/TD][TD] 43.63 [/TD][TD] 48.69 [/TD][TD] 0.00 [/TD][TD] 4.00 [/TD][TD] 898.73 [/TD][/TR2]
[TR1][TD1] 11 [/TD1][TD] Mark Boyanowski [/TD][TD] 36.60 [/TD][TD] 64.94 [/TD][TD] 57.40 [/TD][TD] 57.67 [/TD][TD] 59.17 [/TD][TD] 73.28 [/TD][TD] 53.20 [/TD][TD] 100.00 [/TD][TD] 94.88 [/TD][TD] 0.00 [/TD][TD] 54.43 [/TD][TD] 21.56 [/TD][TD] 28.26 [/TD][TD] 42.99 [/TD][TD] 27.38 [/TD][TD] 0.00 [/TD][TD] 0.00 [/TD][TD] 100.00 [/TD][TD] 871.76 [/TD][/TR1]
[TR2][TD1] 12 [/TD1][TD] Cale Schoon [/TD][TD] 56.65 [/TD][TD] 68.17 [/TD][TD] 64.39 [/TD][TD] 76.42 [/TD][TD] 0.00 [/TD][TD] 0.00 [/TD][TD] 45.24 [/TD][TD] 73.88 [/TD][TD] 70.97 [/TD][TD] 72.37 [/TD][TD] 0.00 [/TD][TD] 31.04 [/TD][TD] 100.00 [/TD][TD] 53.87 [/TD][TD] 60.38 [/TD][TD] 0.00 [/TD][TD] 0.00 [/TD][TD] 88.00 [/TD][TD] 861.37 [/TD][/TR2]
[TR1][TD1] 13 [/TD1][TD] Kevin Matthews [/TD][TD] 35.92 [/TD][TD] 73.75 [/TD][TD] 70.40 [/TD][TD] 83.94 [/TD][TD] 78.31 [/TD][TD] 79.48 [/TD][TD] 58.54 [/TD][TD] 26.58 [/TD][TD] 78.57 [/TD][TD] 0.00 [/TD][TD] 0.00 [/TD][TD] 31.85 [/TD][TD] 21.66 [/TD][TD] 0.00 [/TD][TD] 31.99 [/TD][TD] 0.00 [/TD][TD] 97.36 [/TD][TD] 0.00 [/TD][TD] 768.35 [/TD][/TR1]
[TR2][TD1] 14 [/TD1][TD] Drew Brads [/TD][TD] 59.73 [/TD][TD] 99.75 [/TD][TD] 88.22 [/TD][TD] 94.17 [/TD][TD] 85.59 [/TD][TD] 0.00 [/TD][TD] 90.64 [/TD][TD] 0.00 [/TD][TD] 0.00 [/TD][TD] 0.00 [/TD][TD] 62.26 [/TD][TD] 100.00 [/TD][TD] 81.40 [/TD][TD] 0.00 [/TD][TD] 0.00 [/TD][TD] 0.00 [/TD][TD] 0.00 [/TD][TD] 0.00 [/TD][TD] 761.76 [/TD][/TR2]
[TR1][TD1] 15 [/TD1][TD] Lucas Etter [/TD][TD] 100.00 [/TD][TD] 100.00 [/TD][TD] 100.00 [/TD][TD] 92.39 [/TD][TD] 0.00 [/TD][TD] 0.00 [/TD][TD] 97.57 [/TD][TD] 0.00 [/TD][TD] 62.86 [/TD][TD] 0.00 [/TD][TD] 62.25 [/TD][TD] 55.36 [/TD][TD] 83.04 [/TD][TD] 0.00 [/TD][TD] 0.00 [/TD][TD] 0.00 [/TD][TD] 0.00 [/TD][TD] 0.00 [/TD][TD] 753.45 [/TD][/TR1]
[TR2][TD1] 16 [/TD1][TD] Tommy Szeliga [/TD][TD] 53.25 [/TD][TD] 75.91 [/TD][TD] 64.71 [/TD][TD] 68.46 [/TD][TD] 0.00 [/TD][TD] 63.19 [/TD][TD] 63.67 [/TD][TD] 0.00 [/TD][TD] 38.60 [/TD][TD] 0.00 [/TD][TD] 73.87 [/TD][TD] 24.85 [/TD][TD] 63.16 [/TD][TD] 100.00 [/TD][TD] 61.68 [/TD][TD] 0.00 [/TD][TD] 0.00 [/TD][TD] 0.00 [/TD][TD] 751.35 [/TD][/TR2]
[TR1][TD1] 17 [/TD1][TD] Nathan Dwyer [/TD][TD] 0.00 [/TD][TD] 88.50 [/TD][TD] 81.47 [/TD][TD] 86.51 [/TD][TD] 86.85 [/TD][TD] 84.72 [/TD][TD] 74.89 [/TD][TD] 28.77 [/TD][TD] 70.97 [/TD][TD] 0.00 [/TD][TD] 0.00 [/TD][TD] 46.88 [/TD][TD] 0.00 [/TD][TD] 91.32 [/TD][TD] 0.00 [/TD][TD] 0.00 [/TD][TD] 0.00 [/TD][TD] 0.00 [/TD][TD] 740.88 [/TD][/TR1]
[TR2][TD1] 18 [/TD1][TD] Yuxuan Chen (陈雨璇) [/TD][TD] 47.23 [/TD][TD] 62.89 [/TD][TD] 51.80 [/TD][TD] 62.32 [/TD][TD] 0.00 [/TD][TD] 0.00 [/TD][TD] 69.75 [/TD][TD] 0.00 [/TD][TD] 56.41 [/TD][TD] 53.62 [/TD][TD] 0.00 [/TD][TD] 29.71 [/TD][TD] 54.07 [/TD][TD] 0.00 [/TD][TD] 47.92 [/TD][TD] 0.00 [/TD][TD] 0.00 [/TD][TD] 0.00 [/TD][TD] 535.71 [/TD][/TR2]
[TR1][TD1] 19 [/TD1][TD] Brandon Mikel [/TD][TD] 34.75 [/TD][TD] 61.04 [/TD][TD] 52.93 [/TD][TD] 50.88 [/TD][TD] 0.00 [/TD][TD] 0.00 [/TD][TD] 52.43 [/TD][TD] 0.00 [/TD][TD] 35.75 [/TD][TD] 0.00 [/TD][TD] 0.00 [/TD][TD] 17.86 [/TD][TD] 27.34 [/TD][TD] 0.00 [/TD][TD] 58.28 [/TD][TD] 0.00 [/TD][TD] 100.00 [/TD][TD] 36.00 [/TD][TD] 527.25 [/TD][/TR1]
[TR2][TD1] 20 [/TD1][TD] Ben Zoller [/TD][TD] 34.35 [/TD][TD] 56.22 [/TD][TD] 52.45 [/TD][TD] 67.34 [/TD][TD] 0.00 [/TD][TD] 0.00 [/TD][TD] 43.83 [/TD][TD] 47.76 [/TD][TD] 75.86 [/TD][TD] 0.00 [/TD][TD] 0.00 [/TD][TD] 23.19 [/TD][TD] 27.26 [/TD][TD] 0.00 [/TD][TD] 57.75 [/TD][TD] 0.00 [/TD][TD] 0.00 [/TD][TD] 8.00 [/TD][TD] 494.03 [/TD][/TR2]
[TR1][TD1] 21 [/TD1][TD] Ryan DeLine [/TD][TD] 39.59 [/TD][TD] 53.88 [/TD][TD] 52.34 [/TD][TD] 0.00 [/TD][TD] 0.00 [/TD][TD] 0.00 [/TD][TD] 0.00 [/TD][TD] 37.90 [/TD][TD] 100.00 [/TD][TD] 0.00 [/TD][TD] 0.00 [/TD][TD] 29.75 [/TD][TD] 0.00 [/TD][TD] 45.17 [/TD][TD] 80.15 [/TD][TD] 0.00 [/TD][TD] 0.00 [/TD][TD] 44.00 [/TD][TD] 482.77 [/TD][/TR1]
[TR2][TD1] 22 [/TD1][TD] Devin Guerrero [/TD][TD] 45.32 [/TD][TD] 48.74 [/TD][TD] 57.89 [/TD][TD] 65.07 [/TD][TD] 66.78 [/TD][TD] 70.81 [/TD][TD] 43.65 [/TD][TD] 0.00 [/TD][TD] 0.00 [/TD][TD] 0.00 [/TD][TD] 0.00 [/TD][TD] 22.58 [/TD][TD] 33.39 [/TD][TD] 0.00 [/TD][TD] 25.83 [/TD][TD] 0.00 [/TD][TD] 0.00 [/TD][TD] 0.00 [/TD][TD] 480.06 [/TD][/TR2]
[TR1][TD1] 23 [/TD1][TD] Phillip Lewicki [/TD][TD] 66.36 [/TD][TD] 97.28 [/TD][TD] 63.13 [/TD][TD] 69.19 [/TD][TD] 0.00 [/TD][TD] 0.00 [/TD][TD] 94.20 [/TD][TD] 0.00 [/TD][TD] 48.89 [/TD][TD] 0.00 [/TD][TD] 0.00 [/TD][TD] 30.06 [/TD][TD] 0.00 [/TD][TD] 0.00 [/TD][TD] 0.00 [/TD][TD] 0.00 [/TD][TD] 0.00 [/TD][TD] 0.00 [/TD][TD] 469.10 [/TD][/TR1]
[TR2][TD1] 24 [/TD1][TD] Brody Lassner [/TD][TD] 65.74 [/TD][TD] 76.32 [/TD][TD] 69.76 [/TD][TD] 60.31 [/TD][TD] 0.00 [/TD][TD] 0.00 [/TD][TD] 80.94 [/TD][TD] 12.45 [/TD][TD] 0.00 [/TD][TD] 0.00 [/TD][TD] 0.00 [/TD][TD] 40.79 [/TD][TD] 48.74 [/TD][TD] 0.00 [/TD][TD] 0.00 [/TD][TD] 0.00 [/TD][TD] 0.00 [/TD][TD] 0.00 [/TD][TD] 455.06 [/TD][/TR2]
[TR1][TD1] 25 [/TD1][TD] Tyler Brodzinski [/TD][TD] 39.23 [/TD][TD] 58.28 [/TD][TD] 54.89 [/TD][TD] 60.28 [/TD][TD] 0.00 [/TD][TD] 0.00 [/TD][TD] 55.05 [/TD][TD] 0.00 [/TD][TD] 50.00 [/TD][TD] 0.00 [/TD][TD] 0.00 [/TD][TD] 30.70 [/TD][TD] 42.05 [/TD][TD] 0.00 [/TD][TD] 52.95 [/TD][TD] 0.00 [/TD][TD] 0.00 [/TD][TD] 0.00 [/TD][TD] 443.44 [/TD][/TR1]
[TR2][TD1] 26 [/TD1][TD] Jared Benson [/TD][TD] 41.76 [/TD][TD] 67.52 [/TD][TD] 59.60 [/TD][TD] 60.72 [/TD][TD] 0.00 [/TD][TD] 0.00 [/TD][TD] 57.82 [/TD][TD] 30.04 [/TD][TD] 0.00 [/TD][TD] 0.00 [/TD][TD] 0.00 [/TD][TD] 27.72 [/TD][TD] 24.45 [/TD][TD] 34.78 [/TD][TD] 0.00 [/TD][TD] 0.00 [/TD][TD] 0.00 [/TD][TD] 12.00 [/TD][TD] 416.43 [/TD][/TR2]
[TR1][TD1] 27 [/TD1][TD] Garrett Hadaway [/TD][TD] 49.42 [/TD][TD] 59.03 [/TD][TD] 59.02 [/TD][TD] 72.81 [/TD][TD] 65.29 [/TD][TD] 0.00 [/TD][TD] 45.30 [/TD][TD] 0.00 [/TD][TD] 0.00 [/TD][TD] 0.00 [/TD][TD] 0.00 [/TD][TD] 24.25 [/TD][TD] 33.19 [/TD][TD] 0.00 [/TD][TD] 0.00 [/TD][TD] 0.00 [/TD][TD] 0.00 [/TD][TD] 0.00 [/TD][TD] 408.31 [/TD][/TR1]
[TR2][TD1] 28 [/TD1][TD] Connor Kempf [/TD][TD] 38.31 [/TD][TD] 42.34 [/TD][TD] 54.85 [/TD][TD] 68.39 [/TD][TD] 63.73 [/TD][TD] 59.50 [/TD][TD] 76.21 [/TD][TD] 0.00 [/TD][TD] 0.00 [/TD][TD] 0.00 [/TD][TD] 0.00 [/TD][TD] 0.00 [/TD][TD] 0.00 [/TD][TD] 0.00 [/TD][TD] 0.00 [/TD][TD] 0.00 [/TD][TD] 0.00 [/TD][TD] 0.00 [/TD][TD] 403.32 [/TD][/TR2]
[TR1][TD1] 29 [/TD1][TD] Sam Nave [/TD][TD] 38.80 [/TD][TD] 62.52 [/TD][TD] 0.00 [/TD][TD] 74.21 [/TD][TD] 0.00 [/TD][TD] 0.00 [/TD][TD] 0.00 [/TD][TD] 0.00 [/TD][TD] 0.00 [/TD][TD] 0.00 [/TD][TD] 52.14 [/TD][TD] 32.00 [/TD][TD] 0.00 [/TD][TD] 100.00 [/TD][TD] 37.74 [/TD][TD] 0.00 [/TD][TD] 0.00 [/TD][TD] 0.00 [/TD][TD] 397.42 [/TD][/TR1]
[TR2][TD1] 30 [/TD1][TD] Jared Diehl [/TD][TD] 33.07 [/TD][TD] 61.22 [/TD][TD] 37.55 [/TD][TD] 62.70 [/TD][TD] 54.57 [/TD][TD] 0.00 [/TD][TD] 43.22 [/TD][TD] 0.00 [/TD][TD] 53.66 [/TD][TD] 0.00 [/TD][TD] 0.00 [/TD][TD] 19.88 [/TD][TD] 27.49 [/TD][TD] 0.00 [/TD][TD] 0.00 [/TD][TD] 0.00 [/TD][TD] 0.00 [/TD][TD] 0.00 [/TD][TD] 393.37 [/TD][/TR2]
[TR1][TD1] 31 [/TD1][TD] Andrew Dressman [/TD][TD] 60.00 [/TD][TD] 59.83 [/TD][TD] 53.66 [/TD][TD] 54.47 [/TD][TD] 0.00 [/TD][TD] 0.00 [/TD][TD] 51.10 [/TD][TD] 0.00 [/TD][TD] 62.86 [/TD][TD] 0.00 [/TD][TD] 0.00 [/TD][TD] 15.16 [/TD][TD] 31.38 [/TD][TD] 0.00 [/TD][TD] 0.00 [/TD][TD] 0.00 [/TD][TD] 0.00 [/TD][TD] 0.00 [/TD][TD] 388.46 [/TD][/TR1]
[TR2][TD1] 32 [/TD1][TD] Ross Svensson-Hornbostel [/TD][TD] 40.88 [/TD][TD] 66.72 [/TD][TD] 40.91 [/TD][TD] 51.16 [/TD][TD] 0.00 [/TD][TD] 0.00 [/TD][TD] 76.17 [/TD][TD] 0.00 [/TD][TD] 59.46 [/TD][TD] 0.00 [/TD][TD] 0.00 [/TD][TD] 22.62 [/TD][TD] 17.37 [/TD][TD] 0.00 [/TD][TD] 0.00 [/TD][TD] 0.00 [/TD][TD] 0.00 [/TD][TD] 0.00 [/TD][TD] 375.29 [/TD][/TR2]
[TR1][TD1] 33 [/TD1][TD] Chris Tran [/TD][TD] 32.92 [/TD][TD] 57.05 [/TD][TD] 53.37 [/TD][TD] 61.31 [/TD][TD] 50.61 [/TD][TD] 0.00 [/TD][TD] 44.52 [/TD][TD] 0.00 [/TD][TD] 68.75 [/TD][TD] 0.00 [/TD][TD] 0.00 [/TD][TD] 0.00 [/TD][TD] 0.00 [/TD][TD] 0.00 [/TD][TD] 0.00 [/TD][TD] 0.00 [/TD][TD] 0.00 [/TD][TD] 0.00 [/TD][TD] 368.52 [/TD][/TR1]
[TR2][TD1] 34 [/TD1][TD] Borja Perez [/TD][TD] 41.52 [/TD][TD] 78.06 [/TD][TD] 74.29 [/TD][TD] 82.09 [/TD][TD] 0.00 [/TD][TD] 0.00 [/TD][TD] 86.59 [/TD][TD] 0.00 [/TD][TD] 0.00 [/TD][TD] 0.00 [/TD][TD] 0.00 [/TD][TD] 0.00 [/TD][TD] 0.00 [/TD][TD] 0.00 [/TD][TD] 0.00 [/TD][TD] 0.00 [/TD][TD] 0.00 [/TD][TD] 0.00 [/TD][TD] 362.55 [/TD][/TR2]
[TR1][TD1] 35 [/TD1][TD] Justin Friedel [/TD][TD] 29.54 [/TD][TD] 45.38 [/TD][TD] 45.96 [/TD][TD] 63.90 [/TD][TD] 59.98 [/TD][TD] 0.00 [/TD][TD] 53.02 [/TD][TD] 0.00 [/TD][TD] 0.00 [/TD][TD] 0.00 [/TD][TD] 0.00 [/TD][TD] 16.12 [/TD][TD] 32.68 [/TD][TD] 0.00 [/TD][TD] 0.00 [/TD][TD] 0.00 [/TD][TD] 0.00 [/TD][TD] 0.00 [/TD][TD] 346.58 [/TD][/TR1]
[TR2][TD1] 36 [/TD1][TD] Ryan Edwards [/TD][TD] 43.12 [/TD][TD] 59.11 [/TD][TD] 56.37 [/TD][TD] 56.03 [/TD][TD] 0.00 [/TD][TD] 0.00 [/TD][TD] 48.14 [/TD][TD] 0.00 [/TD][TD] 0.00 [/TD][TD] 0.00 [/TD][TD] 0.00 [/TD][TD] 30.27 [/TD][TD] 31.87 [/TD][TD] 0.00 [/TD][TD] 0.00 [/TD][TD] 0.00 [/TD][TD] 0.00 [/TD][TD] 0.00 [/TD][TD] 324.92 [/TD][/TR2]
[TR1][TD1] 37 [/TD1][TD] Jeremy Easter [/TD][TD] 55.91 [/TD][TD] 55.03 [/TD][TD] 43.39 [/TD][TD] 45.58 [/TD][TD] 0.00 [/TD][TD] 0.00 [/TD][TD] 43.81 [/TD][TD] 0.00 [/TD][TD] 0.00 [/TD][TD] 0.00 [/TD][TD] 0.00 [/TD][TD] 27.52 [/TD][TD] 53.53 [/TD][TD] 0.00 [/TD][TD] 0.00 [/TD][TD] 0.00 [/TD][TD] 0.00 [/TD][TD] 0.00 [/TD][TD] 324.75 [/TD][/TR1]
[TR2][TD1] 38 [/TD1][TD] Craig Bouchard [/TD][TD] 17.11 [/TD][TD] 56.90 [/TD][TD] 34.74 [/TD][TD] 49.43 [/TD][TD] 0.00 [/TD][TD] 0.00 [/TD][TD] 0.00 [/TD][TD] 18.22 [/TD][TD] 68.75 [/TD][TD] 0.00 [/TD][TD] 0.00 [/TD][TD] 11.16 [/TD][TD] 24.51 [/TD][TD] 0.00 [/TD][TD] 25.14 [/TD][TD] 0.00 [/TD][TD] 0.00 [/TD][TD] 12.00 [/TD][TD] 317.95 [/TD][/TR2]
[TR1][TD1] 39 [/TD1][TD] Tolik Borisov [/TD][TD] 45.81 [/TD][TD] 63.83 [/TD][TD] 64.24 [/TD][TD] 70.60 [/TD][TD] 0.00 [/TD][TD] 0.00 [/TD][TD] 56.69 [/TD][TD] 11.52 [/TD][TD] 0.00 [/TD][TD] 0.00 [/TD][TD] 0.00 [/TD][TD] 0.00 [/TD][TD] 0.00 [/TD][TD] 0.00 [/TD][TD] 0.00 [/TD][TD] 0.00 [/TD][TD] 0.00 [/TD][TD] 0.00 [/TD][TD] 312.68 [/TD][/TR1]
[TR2][TD1] 40 [/TD1][TD] Bryan Funk [/TD][TD] 32.97 [/TD][TD] 50.24 [/TD][TD] 46.00 [/TD][TD] 53.69 [/TD][TD] 0.00 [/TD][TD] 0.00 [/TD][TD] 0.00 [/TD][TD] 0.00 [/TD][TD] 0.00 [/TD][TD] 0.00 [/TD][TD] 0.00 [/TD][TD] 25.65 [/TD][TD] 34.71 [/TD][TD] 38.92 [/TD][TD] 27.40 [/TD][TD] 0.00 [/TD][TD] 0.00 [/TD][TD] 0.00 [/TD][TD] 309.58 [/TD][/TR2]
[TR1][TD1] 41 [/TD1][TD] Allen Gustrowsky [/TD][TD] 37.50 [/TD][TD] 48.58 [/TD][TD] 49.92 [/TD][TD] 62.91 [/TD][TD] 0.00 [/TD][TD] 0.00 [/TD][TD] 44.20 [/TD][TD] 0.00 [/TD][TD] 0.00 [/TD][TD] 0.00 [/TD][TD] 0.00 [/TD][TD] 23.58 [/TD][TD] 41.37 [/TD][TD] 0.00 [/TD][TD] 0.00 [/TD][TD] 0.00 [/TD][TD] 0.00 [/TD][TD] 0.00 [/TD][TD] 308.07 [/TD][/TR1]
[TR2][TD1] 42 [/TD1][TD] Liam Wickett [/TD][TD] 44.38 [/TD][TD] 52.17 [/TD][TD] 40.51 [/TD][TD] 0.00 [/TD][TD] 0.00 [/TD][TD] 0.00 [/TD][TD] 45.81 [/TD][TD] 0.00 [/TD][TD] 0.00 [/TD][TD] 0.00 [/TD][TD] 0.00 [/TD][TD] 14.86 [/TD][TD] 31.77 [/TD][TD] 64.76 [/TD][TD] 0.00 [/TD][TD] 0.00 [/TD][TD] 0.00 [/TD][TD] 0.00 [/TD][TD] 294.25 [/TD][/TR2]
[TR1][TD1] 43 [/TD1][TD] Slater Metz [/TD][TD] 35.21 [/TD][TD] 42.61 [/TD][TD] 39.51 [/TD][TD] 42.76 [/TD][TD] 0.00 [/TD][TD] 0.00 [/TD][TD] 0.00 [/TD][TD] 0.00 [/TD][TD] 52.38 [/TD][TD] 0.00 [/TD][TD] 0.00 [/TD][TD] 15.44 [/TD][TD] 22.30 [/TD][TD] 0.00 [/TD][TD] 28.01 [/TD][TD] 0.00 [/TD][TD] 0.00 [/TD][TD] 0.00 [/TD][TD] 278.22 [/TD][/TR1]
[TR2][TD1] 44 [/TD1][TD] Noah Simcox [/TD][TD] 59.50 [/TD][TD] 74.76 [/TD][TD] 48.58 [/TD][TD] 0.00 [/TD][TD] 0.00 [/TD][TD] 0.00 [/TD][TD] 49.45 [/TD][TD] 0.00 [/TD][TD] 0.00 [/TD][TD] 0.00 [/TD][TD] 0.00 [/TD][TD] 0.00 [/TD][TD] 44.88 [/TD][TD] 0.00 [/TD][TD] 0.00 [/TD][TD] 0.00 [/TD][TD] 0.00 [/TD][TD] 0.00 [/TD][TD] 277.17 [/TD][/TR2]
[TR1][TD1] 45 [/TD1][TD] Nic Napier [/TD][TD] 29.75 [/TD][TD] 51.45 [/TD][TD] 40.42 [/TD][TD] 53.88 [/TD][TD] 0.00 [/TD][TD] 0.00 [/TD][TD] 43.74 [/TD][TD] 0.00 [/TD][TD] 0.00 [/TD][TD] 0.00 [/TD][TD] 0.00 [/TD][TD] 19.77 [/TD][TD] 29.18 [/TD][TD] 0.00 [/TD][TD] 0.00 [/TD][TD] 0.00 [/TD][TD] 0.00 [/TD][TD] 0.00 [/TD][TD] 268.18 [/TD][/TR1]
[TR2][TD1] 46 [/TD1][TD] Sam Chiddister [/TD][TD] 29.79 [/TD][TD] 49.19 [/TD][TD] 50.27 [/TD][TD] 53.31 [/TD][TD] 0.00 [/TD][TD] 0.00 [/TD][TD] 0.00 [/TD][TD] 0.00 [/TD][TD] 0.00 [/TD][TD] 0.00 [/TD][TD] 0.00 [/TD][TD] 22.58 [/TD][TD] 27.89 [/TD][TD] 0.00 [/TD][TD] 0.00 [/TD][TD] 0.00 [/TD][TD] 0.00 [/TD][TD] 0.00 [/TD][TD] 233.03 [/TD][/TR2]
[TR1][TD1] 47 [/TD1][TD] Jiaxuan Wang [/TD][TD] 37.90 [/TD][TD] 53.31 [/TD][TD] 39.59 [/TD][TD] 0.00 [/TD][TD] 0.00 [/TD][TD] 0.00 [/TD][TD] 31.49 [/TD][TD] 0.00 [/TD][TD] 0.00 [/TD][TD] 0.00 [/TD][TD] 0.00 [/TD][TD] 28.09 [/TD][TD] 32.77 [/TD][TD] 0.00 [/TD][TD] 0.00 [/TD][TD] 0.00 [/TD][TD] 0.00 [/TD][TD] 0.00 [/TD][TD] 223.14 [/TD][/TR1]
[TR2][TD1] 48 [/TD1][TD] Jason Vindvamara [/TD][TD] 47.54 [/TD][TD] 56.73 [/TD][TD] 57.90 [/TD][TD] 55.66 [/TD][TD] 0.00 [/TD][TD] 0.00 [/TD][TD] 0.00 [/TD][TD] 0.00 [/TD][TD] 0.00 [/TD][TD] 0.00 [/TD][TD] 0.00 [/TD][TD] 0.00 [/TD][TD] 0.00 [/TD][TD] 0.00 [/TD][TD] 0.00 [/TD][TD] 0.00 [/TD][TD] 0.00 [/TD][TD] 0.00 [/TD][TD] 217.83 [/TD][/TR2]
[TR1][TD1] 49 [/TD1][TD] Kit Clement [/TD][TD] 0.00 [/TD][TD] 0.00 [/TD][TD] 0.00 [/TD][TD] 0.00 [/TD][TD] 0.00 [/TD][TD] 0.00 [/TD][TD] 0.00 [/TD][TD] 0.00 [/TD][TD] 100.00 [/TD][TD] 50.53 [/TD][TD] 0.00 [/TD][TD] 0.00 [/TD][TD] 0.00 [/TD][TD] 39.64 [/TD][TD] 0.00 [/TD][TD] 0.00 [/TD][TD] 0.00 [/TD][TD] 16.00 [/TD][TD] 206.16 [/TD][/TR1]
[TR2][TD1] 50 [/TD1][TD] Kinllen Peng [/TD][TD] 41.04 [/TD][TD] 52.78 [/TD][TD] 43.49 [/TD][TD] 0.00 [/TD][TD] 0.00 [/TD][TD] 0.00 [/TD][TD] 0.00 [/TD][TD] 0.00 [/TD][TD] 0.00 [/TD][TD] 0.00 [/TD][TD] 0.00 [/TD][TD] 16.36 [/TD][TD] 27.91 [/TD][TD] 0.00 [/TD][TD] 0.00 [/TD][TD] 0.00 [/TD][TD] 0.00 [/TD][TD] 0.00 [/TD][TD] 181.58 [/TD][/TR2]


----------



## Keroma12 (Jul 1, 2016)

My first official sub-10 from first round of 3x3.


----------

